# Hunter Power Sailer



## max-on (Mar 30, 2004)

What can I say:










*"NEW! Hunter Marine's theEDGE
It's a POWER BOAT! It's a SAIL BOAT*!"

*"This new 27' boat is both a powerboat and a sailboat, appropriately named for its cutting edge in engineering; for its leading edge performance; and its ability to transgress the edge between sailing and power boating. "

* 
I just do not 'get it'. Who buys something like this?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

max-on said:


> What can I say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!! There is hardly any space for a good BBQ grill. WHy not just take that big stick thing off from the middle?!??

- CD


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ok I can see the point of this one especially on the lake where I live. the winds here are very unpredictable and to top it off, the majority of the boats here are power boats. However there are those gorgeous days when you have a solid 10-15 knot wind and you don't feel like hearing the engine. 

You COULD buy a sailboat AND a power boat then try to figure out a way to moor them both with the rediculous cost of slip rental/ownership. OR buy something like this. Look at it this way, at least they used a higher power outboard instead of a space (and fuel) hungry Mercruiser inboard.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

Well the macGregor 26 was supposed to have a 50 hp outboard...this one should have at least that...I guess if thats what one really wants...go figure...the mac 26 was supposedly the mother of all planing sailboats and most reports said it pointed terribly...wonder if they got it right with this one.. doubt it though ...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Well personally I don't see how a sailboat can have a "planing" hull when my bow rider doesn't plane until it hits about 18 kts. Likewise, without a keel my bow rider would be a joke with a mast and sail (but the thought is intriguing  )


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I saw it in person, it's just as ugly as the Mac 26


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Hmm. I wonder how hard it would be to stick a center board and a mast on my Mariah.


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

max-on said:


> What can I say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Entry level boat buyers buy them!
Husband wants power boat wife wants sailboat or vise versa.
Some folks appreciate the versatility of a hybrid others like tralerability.
They are affordable and appeal to a certain target market, and there are no shortage of buyers. MacGregor Corp. cannot supply demand so another player is up to the plate. This boat can and will sell, make no mistake, the people that buy them generally like them, only a few exceptions.
Hunter is simply trying to increase their sales with another product line. It is about getting more folks out on the water, once they are hooked they buy upwards, simple marketing, thats all there is to it. Now do you get it?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Only price I can find on line so far is 25K British Pounds... around 50K US.. a bit more than the Mac, I think, and uses a 75hp outboard.

Obviously, as Cap Kermie notes (and knows), there's a market for these things. Thing is, you can easily buy a good sailing boat for the cost of the motor alone.....


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Faster said:


> Only price I can find on line so far is 25K British Pounds... around 50K US.. a bit more than the Mac, I think, and uses a 75hp outboard.
> 
> Obviously, as Cap Kermie notes (and knows), there's a market for these things. Thing is, you can easily buy a good sailing boat for the cost of the motor alone.....


It starts around $27,000.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

As I said before I think something like this would sell quite well where I live (I actually like the thought of it). Especially if the mast can be lowered and stepped easily. Lake Norman has a lot of low bridges that locks sailboats into certain areas of the lake. Plus the wind here is very unpredictable. 

Then of course there is the difference of opinion pointed out above (wife wants sail, hubby power etc.). 75 hp is an adequate amount of power to make the most avid tuber or skier happy. Wakeboarders too as long as there's a tow hook on the mast.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh, now I really hate hunter


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Oh, now I really hate hunter


That's ok, I hate Microsoft but you know what. I don't give them any of my money.

You gotta hand it to them though, they found a way to get people sailing (and spending money) who might not have otherwise.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I am going to ignore this thread...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> I am going to ignore this thread...


Wow. now that's giving 115%. T37 truly IS a professional (and dedicated) ignorer.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

ckgreenman said:


> That's ok, I hate Microsoft but you know what. I don't give them any of my money.
> 
> You gotta hand it to them though, they found a way to get people sailing (and spending money) who might not have otherwise.


It is a love/hate relationship, love it when all systems work at the same time and after 2 yrs we are pretty damn close to that goal.

Now we just need to find out why the cabin sole on a boat that just might get a little wet would warp


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The only reason T37Chef is ignoring this thread is that he knows he wants to go right out and buy one of these new boats...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*It all depends on what your needs are at the time*

Go to my review of the boat. I purchased hull #3 the first boat sold from the factory. Go to the link below and read my article about the boat after taking it out for a sale on the Eastern seaboard ICW from St. Simons Island Ga to St. Augustine Fla. I thinkyou will see why people buy this boat. Thx.

Hunter 27 Edge.I was reading a blog on the internet about a rumor that Hunter was going to build a new generation of motor sail boats. I knew Hunter built quality sailboats and I was very hopeful this was more than a rumor. I picked up the phone and


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'll check it out. Personally I didn't like it. I had the opportunity to take it out on a test sail back in Early November. I also wrote a review on the boat from a powerboater's/sailing newbie's perspective.

Here's my review:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/48804-hunter-27e-test-sail.html


----------



## seawitch1906 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Hunter Edge*

I have actually spend time on her .. yes she is not a "Blue blood" sail boat , and not a power boat , she is a morph as you know .. I believe she is a better sailing boat than a Mac ( I have sailed those to) , 
I believe she is a good solution to some one who just start out ,and performance is not the priority in a classical meaning .. 
you can learn the basics, she will do the job .She would be good an a river to get home against the grain if you run out wind or time ..
Usually people who buy those will upgrade in a few season .. and In that prospective she is a great option ..
That Edge is bigger and more room inside. cockpit is bigger and perhaps a bit more boat then The Mac Gregor 
I know all you "purist" hate the idea all together .. but It is way better then a run about sort of something .. and this boats eventually turn they owners to a "real sailboat" most of the time ...


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Rather than criticize the boat, one might question the intelligence of the people who purchase them - in this case, their sales figures indicate there are a lot of people to whom you can voice your indignation.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

You question the intellegence of the buyer of a boat you don't lke...a member of this forum. And when a lady calls you on it you insult her.
Real nice piece of work there


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

k1vsk said:


> Rather than criticize the boat, *one might question the intelligence of the people who purchase them* - in this case, their sales figures indicate there are a lot of people to whom you can voice your indignation.


Poor taste...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I do agree to a point. It's a much better sailboat than a power boat. The one we test sailed was really disappointing when it came to running up the motor. However I will say that even in the extremely light air we had that day we were still able to get some decent speed. Al that said, I still think the Hunter is WAY over priced for what you get. 

I haven't tried a Mac so I have no basis for comparison.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I really do think that K1vsk was trying to say just the opposite of how you guys are interperting his remarks...but said it very poorly. He has said this in his further response (responding intemperately to an intemperate response).

May I suggest that we just let this die and take him at his word as he is not known here for beating up on people.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

A few years ago there was a Mac across the floater and a few slips down from where I keep my boat. One day the Mac was coming back in and was having trouble getting into his slip because of the wind, he must of had the center board up. The cry went out out to "give it some gas." It took 6 of us to push it off the floater where it stopped, bow against the bow of the boat in slip across from his.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> A few years ago there was a Mac across the floater and a few slips down from where I keep my boat. One day the Mac was coming back in and was having trouble getting into his slip because of the wind, he must of had the center board up. The cry went out out to "give it some gas." It took 6 of us to push it off the floater where it stopped, bow against the bow of the boat in slip across from his.


That can happen to any inexperienced boater though. My dad did something similar in his Chris Craft cabin cruiser. Wind was pushing him away from the slip so he gave it more gas. Too much more gas. Ended up punching a hole in the boat next to us. Luckily he knew how to work with fiberglass and was able to patch it.

Also so we're clear, My commentsL


ckgreenman said:


> I do agree to a point. It's a much better sailboat than a power boat. The one we test sailed was really disappointing when it came to running up the motor. However I will say that even in the extremely light air we had that day we were still able to get some decent speed. Al that said, I still think the Hunter is WAY over priced for what you get.
> 
> I haven't tried a Mac so I have no basis for comparison.


were in response to seawitch's actual experience on board the 27E versus MY experience aboard the 27E.

Nuff said.


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Which of these things is not like the others which of these things just doesn't belong!!!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

The one on top doesn't have a bimini.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> Poor taste...


That's true.

We shouldn't question the intelligence of the buyer, just their obvious lack of taste!!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Ah, the high and mighty who get to declare what is in good taste and what is not.

How about we all have different tastes, and yours are just as good as mine?


Nothing wrong with theEdge, or a Mac 26 if that is what gets you on the water. Elitism is not what is going to keep sailing alive folks, get over it.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Ah, the high and mighty who get to declare what is in good taste and what is not.
> 
> How about we all have different tastes, and yours are just as good as mine?
> 
> Nothing wrong with theEdge, or a Mac 26 if that is what gets you on the water. Elitism is not what is going to keep sailing alive folks, get over it.


Agreed. It's like me saying BMW sucks because I prefer a Mercedes.

Besides, both of those boats fill a specific niche market. Not everyone is blessed with wide open expanses of water with no low bridges and copious amounts of wind to keep their sails filled. Not everyone is satisfied with just sitting in the cockpit blazing across the lake at 4 knots. For them these boats are a good solution.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> Ah, the high and mighty who get to declare what is in good taste and what is not.
> 
> How about we all have different tastes, and yours are just as good as mine?


The guy who parks his fleet of cars on his front lawn with the orange shutters on his house does not have a "different taste" that is equal to mine either.

Nope.

No way!!


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Not for nothing, I see the niche for these boats and I will admit it took me some time to see it. 

Having a 12 year old at home, the boats make some sense. My son just does get his thrills any more tubing behind our Bendytoy. We go down to the marina and many times one of the kids from one of the power boats asks, can Michael go tubing with us. Off my son goes!! Latter in the day the power boat comes along side and passes my son back over to me when the tubing is done.

For a family man this type of boat keeps everyone happy!!!!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> Not for nothing, I see the niche for these boats and I will admit it took me some time to see it.
> 
> Having a 12 year old at home, the boats make some sense. My son just does get his thrills any more tubing behind our Bendytoy. We go down to the marina and many times one of the kids from one of the power boats asks, can Michael go tubing with us. Off my son goes!! Latter in the day the power boat comes along side and passes my son back over to me when the tubing is done.
> 
> For a family man this type of boat keeps everyone happy!!!!


EXACTLY!!! Pretty or ugly, it's functional. Personally, I'd rather have an ugly boat that is enjoyed by everyone than a gorgeous that isn't. Isn't that the idea? Enjoyment?


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

WouldaShoulda said:


> The guy who parks his fleet of cars on his front lawn with the orange shutters on his house does not have a "different taste" that is equal to mine either.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> No way!!


So what color would you like to paint my shutters, Neighbor?:laugher


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> So what color would you like to paint my shutters, Neighbor?:laugher


Hot pink with rainbow flags all around the house :laugher


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

bubb2 said:


> So what color would you like to paint my shutters, Neighbor?:laugher


A tasteful hunter green would work nicely, actually.

Oh, and move those friggin cars and cut your grass while you're at it.

If those Christmas lights are still up by Easter, I won't be responsible for what happens!!


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Why does he have to take down the lights? It makes it easier to set everything up next year


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> A tasteful hunter green would work nicely, actually.
> 
> Oh, and move those friggin cars and cut your grass while you're at it.
> 
> If those Christmas lights are still up by Easter, I won't be responsible for what happens!!


Yup... we should all dress like you, act like you, eat like you, walk like you, live like you, do as you do, your way, the right way, the only way.
If you don't like what you see, look the other direction, My bad, what ever happened to *Live & Let Live* Why is it that some people always want to impose their ways on others?
If you don't like the cars, long grass and christmas lights, move to one of those controlled subdivisions where all the other communists live.
Some peoples kids....


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

and for Christ's sake, what's with the pink flamingo's and/or dwarfs all over YOUR yard?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

They Match The Shutters!!!!!! :d


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

How about that Hawaiian shirt in your closet Mr. businessman? Woudn't be caught dead wearing it at work but come the party at the dock Saturday night...


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Ahh. Aloha Fridays. A lost tradition.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think you have all missed the boat on this one. Technology marches on!! Not satisfied with a trailerable that combines the ability to morph between a powerboat and a sailboat...Hunter listened to owners once again in an effort to make it even easier to cruise, partnered with Winnebago...and they eliminated the TRAILER!! Land Cruise, Power Cruise, Sailcruise...just turn the key or raise the sails...the world awaits you!!









:laugher:laugher:laugher


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

This is exactly what we've been waiting for! If only it had rotor blades too.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

xort said:


> How about that Hawaiian shirt in your closet Mr. businessman? Woudn't be caught dead wearing it at work but come the party at the dock Saturday night...


You know... I refuse, utterly refuse, to wear a tie. I've been yelled at for wearing jeans, but in my business I don't much care what bosses say. They can wear the ties and go to meetings, I have real work to do.

I'm wearing my red Hawaiian shirt, jeans and my sneakers today - and a baseball cap that says "Captain" on it. LOL

And after reading this thread and seeing the remarks about elitism, I have to wonder some days what it is about people that makes them like that.

Why does my neighbor get upset if there are dandelions in my yard? I started making salad out of them now... and if a piece of paper blows through the yard I used to pick it up, I don't now, I line it up so it ends up in her yard.

I'm going home and putting UP Christmas lights this weekend. Gonna hoist 'em up on the mast of the BOAT at the side of my house fire them up until spring now.

And I think I will get a couple of rainbow flags to boot.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

There ya go Cam. that's perfect for ya.

Hey wait. I could put a mast on MY RV 



camaraderie said:


> I think you have all missed the boat on this one. Technology marches on!! Not satisfied with a trailerable that combines the ability to morph between a powerboat and a sailboat...Hunter listened to owners once again in an effort to make it even easier to cruise, partnered with Winnebago...and they eliminated the TRAILER!! Land Cruise, Power Cruise, Sailcruise...just turn the key or raise the sails...the world awaits you!!
> 
> View attachment 3138
> 
> ...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

There are 22 Hawaiian shirts proudly hanging in my closet, only 5 shirts suitable for wear with a tie.
Thankfully, I work from home 4 days a week.

My taste is impeccable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

chucklesR said:


> and for Christ's sake, what's with the pink flamingo's and/or dwarfs all over YOUR yard?


Excuse me, Mr. Judgemental.

I think the proper term is "diminutive lawn gnomes"


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

*The Bare Necessities!!*



CaptKermie said:


> ...we should all dress like you, act like you, eat like you, walk like you, live like you, do as you do...


Oh, oobee doo
I wanna be like you
I wanna walk like you
Talk like you, too
You'll see it's true
An ape like me
Can learn to be humen too


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> The only reason T37Chef is ignoring this thread is that he knows he wants to go right out and buy one of these new boats...


Well, I really like your sail boat, my wife and I would really like a Cat but they are so expensive and right now with our family we do not have the time or luxury to have the boat sitting in one place that keeps us locked in that area. We have a week to get the boat on the trailor, go see that area for a week then come home. However one day, we will get the cat we always wanted. I started out on a 14 foot cat then a 16 then a 18 turbo then a Nacra 5.2, but not very family freindly if you want to sleep for the night. Again, she is a beautiful boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Enjoy the ride!*

This is my first time on a sailing forum of any type and from what I can read all you guys/gals are alright. Some may find the Hunter Edge does not suit their taste for whatever reason but we all seem to agree on one thing, we love sailing. Sure if I did not have a teenage daughter who thinks sailing gets boring when there is no wind and practicing sailing knots while becalmed is not fun, or if I did not have another 5 year old daughter who thinks tubing is the height of a day on the lake or ocean and I had the time off to spend weeks getting there and coming back, I would have another type sail boat. But for now, this is the best compromise I can make for me and my family and in the end we all make some sort of compromise with the other woman in our life. I just finished reading the final book by Lin and Larry Pardey about their around the world adventures in the Sefaffyns . This is a sail boat they built to their specifications at the time. They lived on their boat for many years and at the end they loved their boat, but even they were drawn to the idea of what if I had this type boat. They eventually built that other boat and set off on a new adventure. So, for now most of us take what sail boat we have at the time for our own sailing adventure. We are having fun doing what we love and that is spending time on the water, meeting other sailors who share the same passion for sailing. If I am lucky, every now and then I get to share a really good scotch with a fellow sailor, share some tall tale sailing stories and thinking how those landlubbers are missing one hell of a ride.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

hightower said:


> We are having fun doing what we love and that is spending time on the water, meeting other sailors who share the same passion for sailing. If I am lucky, every now and then I get to share a really good scotch with a fellow sailor, share some tall tale sailing stories and thinking how those landlubbers are missing one hell of a ride.


Om the end, that's all that matters.

Personally I love the concept of the power sailor and would buy one myself but so far nothing I've experienced (which pretty much is just the Hunter) is quite right for me. So until then I'm keeping my powerboat and looking for a trailerable sailboat.


----------

